# Teneth Kuco 740L?



## kion (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, I've been spying on this forum for about 6 or 7 months now, soaking up as much information as I can, it's been and continues to be a fantastic resource! I now have a question regarding a cutter on the market (I'm in the process of choosing one). Try as I might, I have yet to find any information about the Teneth Kuco 740L cutter - on paper it looks good for the price, but specs don't shed any light on real world user experience..

This is the cutter in question - 

Teneth Kuco 740L Laser Vinyl Cutter

There's a couple of so-called 'reviews' on their site, but they're unverified and tbh aren't necessarily genuine (they could be of course).

So, any advice on this cutter (or indeed this company) would be greatly appreciated!

Kieron


----------



## kion (Aug 23, 2011)

ok nobody here seems to have any experience of it (except one user I pm'd, who very kindly got back to me).. on a side note why does it seem so difficult to purchase cutters so readily available in the US, over here in the UK? I'm talking cutters such as the GCC Expert, Copam and Zing. I'm quite surprised (and disappointed) by this


----------



## lyngoclinh (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Kion,

Did you buy Teneth Kuco 740L? I plan to buy Teneth Kuco 740L. So was it good? 

The seller said me to buy ArtCut software to work with it. So was it easy to use?


----------



## Jabbamp (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have one of these plotters. It has been working fine for me in all honesty. But I would still advise against it for the following reason:

One of the pinch rollers that holds the vinyl down has broken. I tried to find a spare part for it, but the only place I could find one was on the Easternproducts web site. They have sold out of them and this has been for a long time now.

I tried mailing them to enquire and they have not replied to me and this is about a month now. To top it all, when I go on their site and try to see if I can order, the site crashes my browser every time. No other site is doing this, so it is something with their site.

Bottom line is that the plotter will only last you as long as the parts last. Since they do not reply to emails or do not seem to be stocking the spare parts, the minute you run into troubles, your plotter will become useless.

I have messaged them again to see if I will be getting any help, but I don't feel hopeful about it and my plotter is just sitting there out of commission. Wasted purchase just because of this. Go elsewhere.


----------



## wonderweiss (Sep 28, 2014)

You can find their pinch roll everywhere.. Since it from chinese product. You have to find it from chinese supplier..

Here some link you can buy it..

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...er-TENETH-brand-2-pcs/1036262_1817553497.html


----------



## Jabbamp (Jan 1, 2012)

I managed to find someone with a roller that was compatible here in the uk anyway. Thanks though


----------



## wonderweiss (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi.. I want to ask.. I just bought this model. But LX version. My question is..

Is it normal the force/pressure to cut the vinyl is around 350-400 ??

My default software is Artcut 2009. When i try to cut using cut mode, it draw scratches not the drawing.. But using drawing mode, it can cut correctly..

Hope someone using this plotter can help me out


----------



## Jabbamp (Jan 1, 2012)

I dont really use this by setting the pressure in all honesty. I hand adjusted the cutting blade and tested until I got it cutting right. Since I have set it up I have not needed to change it since. At present I only make a few t-shirts for my gaming clan since I am actually changing my direction and getting onto computer science at uni. It's turned into an expensive hobby with possible use for any future sideline ventures.

So I can't say much about the correct pressure settings, but I can say that using the default pressure and adjusting the blade to just the right cut amount by hand works perfectly for me.


----------



## Trophy (Oct 17, 2020)

I have just purchased a Teneth 740L and it seems to be very good.


----------

